# Fulltone '70 problems??



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Help! I have a Fullltone '70 fuzz pedal. Has three knobs: Level, Mids, Fuzz. Anytime I turn the Fuzz down past 10 o'clock, it goes dead. I mean there's no more sound. Then when I turn it up, at just about 10 o'clock, it fizzles and farts and then there's sound again - great sound actually. Any idea what's up?? The pots aren't scratchy and I've tried this test with a few guitars and have had the same results. 

I was going to sell this one because I got a Fulltone Ultimate Octave which has both Fuzz and Octave up. The Ultimate Octave Fuzz knob is responsive from 0 to 10. I don't want to dump this pedal on someone if there is a problem with it. 

Can anyone out there share some wisdom? 

Thanks in advance.:rockon:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

possibly a bad pot?? could have a dead zone.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Yeah but I thought that the pot would sound scratchy if it was bad. But I guess it could just have a dead zone. Do you know of any way to check that without changing the pot??


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Could try hooking a ohm meter across the wiper and see what it reads as you turn it. Especially in the area talked about.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

My old 70s pedal that did the opposite. If you put everything on max it farts out and whimpers. It was like the pedal started going into oscillation. Not sure if they all do that, but mine did.

TG


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks for your input. I haven't had time to play around with it too much. Might try that ohm meter test if I can figure out how my tester works. I'm also gonna try sending an email to Fulltone and see what they say. I hear good things and bad things about replies from Fulltone. I've had nothing but good luck with them so far. 

:bow:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Thanks for your input. I haven't had time to play around with it too much. Might try that ohm meter test if I can figure out how my tester works. I'm also gonna try sending an email to Fulltone and see what they say. I hear good things and bad things about replies from Fulltone. I've had nothing but good luck with them so far.
> 
> :bow:


I have also heard mixed opinions on Fulltone support. Delays in response being one of them.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you guys know of anyone who does quality pedal repairs in the Vancouver area?? I would use GoudieFX or Solid Gold FX but if I could find someone local that would be even better. I'd like to avoid shipping charges, but not in exchange for a crappy repair job.

Thanks


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

Just had a problem with one of my TTE's and Fulltone tech support walked me through a bunch of stuff to try and got it fixed. Most of the replies came late in the day and remember they are in California so they are 2-3 hours behind most of Canada.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

You got lucky. They replied to my first enquiry and asked more questions then when they determined that I bought it "used" a couple of years ago, their replies stopped. So much for standing behind their product. Then again, to be fair they may be trying to figure it out, who knows. I wasn't asking for a free repair job, just an idea of what it could be. 

:rockon:


----------

